# Need Advice - Stihl 041AV



## Hawkeye (Jan 30, 2013)

A friend of mine just bought a Stihl MS391 to replace his 1979 Stihl 041AV.  Long story short - I am considering purchasing his 041AV.  My primary saw is a MS260 with an 18" bar.  I use the MS260 on about everything but I have an older Big Blue Homelite for larger cuts I would like to replace.

Can you guys help me with a couple questions?

1 - How much would the 041AV be worth?  It has been well taken care of and is in great condition, but the bar has a fair amount of wear.  It is a 20" bar.

2 - If I replace the bar - how large of a bar could the 041AV handle?  The specs state teh saw is around 61cc.  I would like to get at min a 22" bar if possible.  I figure no sense having my "larger" saw have only 2" more bar than my primary saw.  But at the same time I don't want to underpower a longer bar.

Any advice would be appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Jags (Jan 30, 2013)

My opinion only:
You might even get away with a 24/5 inch bar if you use skip chain.
$125-$150 if you know everything is "right". If anything is suspect, I would offer $100.
(Keep in mind that you will need a new b and c to make it what you want)

Edit: by the way...this is "friend" pricing.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 31, 2013)

Old 041AV will run the snot outta 24/25" bar with full comp 3/8" chain on it.  Those old dogs had something called _torque.  _It won't be as fast as a newer saw like the MS361 or MS441 but it will pull that chain without a second thought. 

With the MS260-18" handling most of your everyday work, I'd saddle up the 041 with a 25" bar and chain setup.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jags said:


> My opinion only:
> You might even get away with a 24/5 inch bar if you use skip chain.
> $125-$150 if you know everything is "right". If anything is suspect, I would offer $100.
> (Keep in mind that you will need a new b and c to make it what you want)
> ...


With his edit, I tend to agree. add at least $50 to that for non-acquaintances.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks guys - this is the kind of info I was looking for!  Talked with my buddy, I'm going to buy/inherit the saw for $125.  Comes with a 20" bar with several chains.....but bar will soon be replaced with something larger......thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 31, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> I'm going to buy/inherit the saw for $125.


 
I haven't seen the pictures yet so I refuse to believe it's happening.


----------



## burnt03 (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...cf7d40759681b4bf88256c1c0016a801?OpenDocument


----------



## tim1 (Feb 16, 2013)

I cut soo much wood with my 041 av with a 24" bar and full skip chain. It was so tired that I took to the saw shop and inquired how much to rebuild her, was told that parts were no longer available and to sell for parts. Put it on craigs list for 100 and had lots of calls for the parts, sold to first guy. Bought a ms460 powerhead and love this saw now.  Tim


----------



## Ken45 (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh, that's sad to hear that parts are not available.   They don't make them like they used to and they don't want us to keep the good old saws around  

I have an 041 (pre-AV) and it is one heck of a cutting machine.  Heavy, powerful.   I also have a Homelite of the same vintage, almost as good.   

BUT they are both heavy saws and I only bring them out for bigger stuff.  Definitely not a limbing saw for me.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 17, 2013)

Ken45 said:


> Oh, that's sad to hear that parts are not available. They don't make them like they used to and they don't want us to keep the good old saws around


The saw hasn't been in production for nearly 30 years, most versions even longer..... Exactly how long would you like a manufacturer to keep producing brand new parts for?

It's very true they don't build 'em like they used to but now we get a bunch more wood cut in a day with a whole lot less stress on the operator.  We are safer, use much less fuel, and carry around far less weight getting it done too.

You don't see anyone driving a '50's era Packard to work every day nowadays do you?  Great cars they were I'm sure but there's a good reason today's highways are clogged with Civics and Camrys.  I love the old saws, they even can be useful still.  But I'd hate to have to use one everyday.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

There are TONS of used/aftermarket parts on ebay.  I've rebuilt over a dozen 041AV/041AV Supers in the past several years, they are one of the best overall chainsaws ever manufactured IMO.  That's my main saw in my arsenal (yes, I cut a PILE of trees as I do tree removal on the side).  Well worth the $125.00 you are paying for it, that saw will outlive you if cared for properly.  They have some of the best torque that you can find, build a dual port muffler for that ol' girl and she will sound like an animal!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 20, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> A friend of mine just bought a Stihl MS391 to replace his 1979 Stihl 041AV. Long story short - I am considering purchasing his 041AV. My primary saw is a MS260 with an 18" bar. I use the MS260 on about everything but I have an older Big Blue Homelite for larger cuts I would like to replace.
> 
> Can you guys help me with a couple questions?
> 
> ...


 Keep this in your favs.
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...OpenView&Start=122.66&Count=30&Expand=122#122


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> There are TONS of used/aftermarket parts on ebay. I've rebuilt over a dozen 041AV/041AV Supers in the past several years, they are one of the best overall chainsaws ever manufactured IMO. That's my main saw in my arsenal (yes, I cut a PILE of trees as I do tree removal on the side). Well worth the $125.00 you are paying for it, that saw will outlive you if cared for properly. They have some of the best torque that you can find, build a dual port muffler for that ol' girl and she will sound like an animal!!


 
Scotty - what size bar(s) are you running on your 041s?  Based on feedback and discussion with others I'm leaning on replacing the 20" bar with a 25".


----------



## ScotO (Feb 21, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> Scotty - what size bar(s) are you running on your 041s?  Based on feedback and discussion with others I'm leaning on replacing the 20" bar with a 25".


I run 28" bars on my 041 Supers (they are 72cc), the standard 041AV (61cc) will also run the 28" bars, but would be better suited with a 25" bar.  If you were to port the muffler and re-tune that saw, you could probably run the 28" all day on that one too....you could always get a full skip chain and that will lighten the load on the saw.......


----------

